# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Melonious Quartet on You Tube

## Mandopolis

Well, this one is called "Alko"... Recorded live in Nice in december, as we were celebrating the new album "La Miugrana"...



Patrick Vaillant (mandolin)
Thomas Bienabe (mandolin)
Patrick Osowiecki (mandola)
Jean-Louis Ruf-Costanzo (mandocello)

Instruments by André Sakellaridès...

----------


## Mandopolis

This one is called "Finale" :

----------


## Mandopolis

_Ainda Me Recordo_  alla franca...

----------


## Mandopolis

This one is called "Suite de Baleti".

----------


## Michael Wolf

Thanks for posting this. It´s nice to see them in action. I really like their music. Vive la front de libération de la mandoline.

----------


## Elliot Luber

That's the first time I've ever seen a banjo in a classical performance. Not that it's impossible, but rare.

----------


## brunello97

Thank you for the great videos.  Is 'La Miugrana' a vente at any accessible international locations outside of Nice?  On line?

Mick

----------


## Dagger Gordon

That's great!

One of my favourite groups of any kind.  It is interesting to see them play - how they interact. I didn't expect quite so much humour in their presentation.  I see they don't use sheet music.  

The way Patrick used his electric mandolin in Suite de Baleti was remarkable.  They weren't playing into microphones, and so far as I could tell weren't using amplification apart from when he played the electric.  Perhaps they had pick-ups. Their sound was really clear - especially for a Youtube video.

I'm so glad you've posted that.  Everyone at the Cafe should see it.  

Dagger

----------


## PhilGE

Who designed/built those instruments? They are wild in appearance... and that Mandocello is huge!

----------


## Philippe Bony

> Who designed/built those instruments? They are wild in appearance... and that Mandocello is huge!


First post : instruments by André Sakellaridès... 
(Marseille, France)

----------


## Mandopolis

> Thank you for the great videos.  Is 'La Miugrana' a vente at any accessible international locations outside of Nice?  On line?
> 
> Mick


It will be soon available for download and international order.
As we decided to do everything on our own, it's a bit slow...

----------


## Mandopolis

> That's great!
> 
> One of my favourite groups of any kind.  It is interesting to see them play - how they interact. I didn't expect quite so much humour in their presentation.  I see they don't use sheet music.  
> 
> The way Patrick used his electric mandolin in Suite de Baleti was remarkable.  They weren't playing into microphones, and so far as I could tell weren't using amplification apart from when he played the electric.  Perhaps they had pick-ups. Their sound was really clear - especially for a Youtube video.
> 
> I'm so glad you've posted that.  Everyone at the Cafe should see it.  
> 
> Dagger


Thank you !

You can also listen to another track on Mandopolis website (Katekan, on Melonious's page)... And there is a nice song called "Vanitas" also there...

Regards,

Celine

----------


## Mandopolis

> That's the first time I've ever seen a banjo in a classical performance. Not that it's impossible, but rare.


Well, Melonious is not a classical band... They play popular music, they never use sheet music, they never sit during a concert...
They sometimes play some classical music - but never music that was written for the mandolin, they play Satie or Poulenc or Darius Milhaud...

----------

